
Why We're Ditching Traditional Coding Interviews - ivankirigin
http://blog.yesgraph.com/ditching-traditional-interviews/
======
ivankirigin
If you've ever written, taken, or graded take home problems designed to
replace whiteboard coding tests, I'd love your feedback.

What are the common pitfalls? Any logistics to smooth the process? How often
do you refresh the problem?

------
JorgeGT
Do rejected candidates retain full rights to the code/workflow they've written
for you?

~~~
ivankirigin
This probably varies per company. If you're working on a problem that others
have done, you can expect the company to have little interest in your specific
solution. They've seen very many versions of the same work.

If the task is more about working for a trial day or week, you'll be working
in the company's codebase. You can expect to sign an NDA and to give up rights
to your work. The company should pay you for this work.

